# CINE - Marvin Hamlisch Competition 2017



## XiphiasAudio

Hey guys, I competed in this last year along with a bunch of you and they've just released the film for the next years competition! Scores are due March 3rd and it looks like a really cool film to work on. Definitely going to be a challenge.

Looking forward to see what everyone comes up with as I have a feeling there will be some decent competition this year!

Good luck!

(Link below)

https://cine.org/hamlischcontest/


----------



## rvb

Nice! Thanks for the link, looks like a lot of fun. 

I can't figure out though (English isn't my native language) what they mean with 'Composer may not have earned $10,000 (US) or more in combined fees and professional revenue (including creative, production or package fees or royalties), excluding academic scholarships, in the two years preceding the competition/'
In other words you may not have earned more than 10.000 USD as a musician? Or in general? Or as a composer..?

I probably should e-mail them with this question, sorry for the noise .

Good luck!!


----------



## chibear

I've done it the last 2 years. The value lies as always in comparing your work to the rest ofnthe field.

I'm taking a pass this year as much as I enjoy irritating one of the judges on the panel (and there seems to be always at least one  ). I've got a 12 minute video to score and a studio/mancave to design for in the woods.


----------



## resound

I entered this competition last year and I'll be entering this year as well. Looks like a fun video to score, good luck to all!


----------



## Kent

The video looks amazing. I can't wait to dig into it after the New Year!


----------



## Tfis

Am I right, that you only can see the video if you'll register ?


----------



## Lassi Tani

I think I don't participate, because I would win definitely and I'll let someone other win. teeheehee

Just kidding! 

I'll participate, because it has been fun to do music for the films they provide. The films have been quite good and inspirational. 



Tfis said:


> Am I right, that you only can see the video if you'll register ?


Yes I think you have to register first to see the film.


----------



## Black Light Recordings

Just started mine over the weekend. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with. Good luck to all. 

May inspiration be at your fingers and your DAW never freeze!


----------



## PeterJCroissant

do you submit an actual paper score also? or just the recorded music?
(sorry for the noob question)


----------



## SoundChris

Ok - on board, too


----------



## agarner32

PeterJCroissant said:


> do you submit an actual paper score also? or just the recorded music?


Only if you are picked as a finalist. You score the first 4:18 of the film initially and you don't need to submit a score. Finalists have to score the entire film including a score. I would think most would just score the entire film which is what they recommend.


----------



## Lassi Tani

The film looks very cool and fun. I'll start composing next weekend. Interesting to choose the instruments and the style, and try to create something unique!


----------



## SoundChris

agarner32 said:


> Only if you are picked as a finalist. You score the first 4:18 of the film initially and you don't need to submit a score. Finalists have to score the entire film including a score. I would think most would just score the entire film which is what they recommend.



Are you really sure about that? As far as i have understood there is no written score needed at all - just the video with the audio. In general i dont mind. If i have to write a score - so be it. It would just be interesting to know if i just can write what is virtually working for midi mockups or if i have to keep in mind if it would work in reality, too. What i also did not understand: Does the first score have anything to do with the later one in the final round or can you write something totally new from the beginning?

P.s.: OK. I have asked at CINE and they told me that there is no written score needed - not for the short 4:18 and also not for the 10 minute version. Everything needed is the Video with the mockup.


----------



## agarner32

This is from an email from the organization. It seems we have conflicting information.

_If you are selected as a Finalist, you will be required to submit a score for the complete film. You will have one month from the announcement/notification http://vi-control.net/community/x-apple-data-detectors://19 (on April 7, 2017) to submit your complete score (http://vi-control.net/community/x-apple-data-detectors://20 (due May 5, 2017)). The contest WINNER and RUNNERS UP will be selected from these scores._


----------



## agarner32

Okay, I just got an email from Betsy (Cine.org) and she said no written score at all. I interpreted score to mean a written score.


----------



## resound

SoundChris said:


> Does the first score have anything to do with the later one in the final round or can you write something totally new from the beginning?



In the first round you score and excerpt from the full movie in the second round, so you would probably want to keep it the same  Basically in the first round you are scoring the first 4-5 minutes of the film and then in the second round you would score the rest of it.


----------



## desert

Can someone describe the video?


----------



## Jdiggity1

The video is a very high quality 3D animation.
Solo protagonist, aerial battle, wide open spaces. Think 'Rango' landscapes.


----------



## Maxfabian

Congratulations to all the winners!! You can check the results here: https://cine.org/marvin-hamlisch-contest-winners-runners-up/ Has anyone that participated got an "OK" to launch your contribution? (I don't know if contribution is the right word here but I guess u get what I mean) Anybody?

Cheers


----------



## PeterBaumann

I sent an email yesterday asking if there was any news on that front and got an automated out-of-office reply for this week so hopefully should hear something on Monday


----------



## storyteller

Maxfabian said:


> Congratulations to all the winners!! You can check the results here: https://cine.org/marvin-hamlisch-contest-winners-runners-up/ Has anyone that participated got an "OK" to launch your contribution? (I don't know if contribution is the right word here but I guess u get what I mean) Anybody?
> 
> Cheers



I haven't gotten word, but I would imagine if they are now able to post the winners online then we should now be able to post ours. Just watched the winning videos. Congratulations to the winners as well!


----------



## PeterBaumann

Uploads now allowed  

Here's mine, hope you enjoy! Would love to hear what other people did with the film.


----------



## Maxfabian

Nice done Peter! Here is mine, enjoy


----------



## mac

PeterBaumann said:


> Uploads now allowed
> 
> Here's mine, hope you enjoy! Would love to hear what other people did with the film.




Great stuff! I noticed it says music by Chris Reyman. Did he create the original score?


----------



## PeterBaumann

mac said:


> Great stuff! I noticed it says music by Chris Reyman. Did he create the original score?


Cheers! Yep, one of the conditions of uploading is you're not allowed to edit the original video/change the credits.


----------



## storyteller

Good job fellas!  Here's mine. Would love to hear any feedback as well! Cheers!



*EDIT: *So as not to derail this thread with individual video feedback, I posted a new thread in the member comps for feedback. It is located here: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/my-marvin-hamlisch-2017-entry.63682/


----------



## resound

Nice work guys! Here is my submission:


----------



## JeremyWiebe

Nice work guys! Here's mine


----------



## Black Light Recordings

Wow, you guys are really on some different stuff. I went strait up traditional orchestration with mine.


----------



## higgs

I'm obviously way late to the game for the competition, but does anyone have a copy of the unscored video that I could snag? I've hit a creative wall and could use a project to keep the composer muscles strong.


----------



## Black Light Recordings

PeterBaumann said:


> Uploads now allowed
> 
> Here's mine, hope you enjoy! Would love to hear what other people did with the film.



Peter,
Well done. You nailed the drama on "the dive" portion and I especially like how you played the sacrifice then dropped to music for the collision. I'm a melody and I would have liked to have heard more recurring motifs but that's just taste these days. Great work, brother.

Love to hear your thoughts on mine since it is obvious that we have different sensibilities.

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...arvin-hamlish-competition.63767/#post-4114164

G


----------



## Leeward

higgs said:


> ...does anyone have a copy of the unscored video that I could snag?



BUMP

I'd love to acquire the unscored film too. Really want to give it a go.


----------



## nbd

Leeward said:


> BUMP
> 
> I'd love to acquire the unscored film too. Really want to give it a go.



youtube-dl anyone?


----------

